# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Welche Boards als Brot und Butter Bretter

## debeet

Hallo zusammen, 

mein Bruder und ich beginnen wieder mit dem Windsurfen. Nach 10 Jahren Abstinenz soll es wieder eigenes Material werden. Haben unsere ersten Erfahrungen auf dem guten alten Sunset Slalom und dem Misteral Energy Carbon XR gemacht. 
Zu uns, Ich: 70 kg Trapez und Schlaufen, Powerhalse, Beach- und Wasserstart, kleine Sprnge ;-)
Er, 90 kg Trapez und Schlaufen, Beachstart, kleine Sprnge

Ich htte gerne ein kleineres Brett mit <=100l fr mich und ein Board mit mehr Volumen fr Schwachwind, bzw. fr meinen Bruder. 
Wir fahren meist auf Binnengewssern, am liebsten hin, Halse und wieder zurck - das mglichst schnell- Wir sind also beide keine Trickser ;-)

Welche Boards wrdet Ihr da empfehlen, vorhandene Segel sind ein 6,5er Pyro und ein 7.5er Tiga. Hier soll langfristig auch ergnzt werden. 

Habe vom tabou rocket gelesen, vom f2 stoke oder mistral flow, bin aber mit dem Volumen noch sehr unsicher...Interessant wre auch welche Segelgren fahrbar wren.

Ich mchte gerne erst mal gebrauchtes Material kaufen, um vorerst preiswert einen Wiedereinstieg zu finden. Ich hoffe Ihr knnt uns helfen, den wiedergefundenen Spa am Surfen zu vertiefen und habt Empfehlungen, Erfahrungen oder sogar Angebote parat.

Danke schon mal jedem, der sich die Mhe macht zu Antworten
viele Gre
Dennis

----------


## tigger1983

also ist jetzt die frage ob ihr eher "sportlich" heizen wollt, oder mehr kompfortabel...

wenn letzters seid ihr mit nem Freerider wie dem Rocket wohl ganz gut bedient, soll auch sehr schnell werden...
Naja wenns wirklich ums reine ballern geht, wrde ich en slalomboard nehmen...
Allerdings sind dabei cambersegel schon fast pflicht!

Ich selber fahr den F2 SX 06 mit 105l bei 65kg, kann da wirklich easy noch ne wende machen. Und schnell wirds auch, und zur zeit bei eb und ca. fr ca. 400 zu kriegen in gescheitem zustand... (aber vorsicht die bretter sind sehr empfindlich!)

denke fr den 70kg surfer ist das 105 liter passend
deinem Bruder wrde ich dann die 120l evtl. auch ne nummer grer andrehen...

zu den Segelgren. das 105l. trgt noch gut ein 8,5er Segel.
das 120l sollte wohl bis ca. 10qm gehen...
Das ist auch ein wesentlicher grund warum ich mich fr ein slalom board entschieden hab, die tragen ca. 1qm mehr als en freerider von gleicher gre, und ich wollte kein riesen schiff fahren!

----------


## debeet

Cool, Danke fr Deine Hilfe.

Wir sind eher die sportlichen Heizer (im Rahmen unserer Mglichkeiten ;-))

Meinen Bruder habe ich wohl ein wenig zuuu schwer gemacht, er hat nur 82 Kg. Meinst Du nicht, das kleinere Brett sollte unter 100l volumen haben. Hab jetzt schon hufiger gelesen, dass es langfristig sowieso bei den meisten ein kleines mit u100l und ein greres mit 100l wird.
Was hlst Du von einer Kombi aus 95l und 115l fr uns beide?

Wir wollen in 2 Wochen ans Velouwemeer fahren, gibst Du eine andere Empfehlung ab, wenn es auch mal ins Flachwasser geht?

Danke erneut...

----------


## tigger1983

hmm ja das mit dem volumen msste auch so passen. Man muss einfach die vor und nachteile abwgen. Wenn du dein Board ein bisschen grer whlst, gleitest du besser an und durch, dafr wird es aber auch frher bockig!
Also wenn der wind mal was strker ist und mehr kabbelwasser usw...
Kleinere Bretter sind dann viel laufruhiger...

Ist also auch en bisschen die frage mit welchem wind ihr rechnet...
Frs veluweemeer sind das schon die richtigen bretter, schn flachwasser ballern...
Allerdings gibts da viel seegras, weshalb eine Seegrasfinne Sinn macht...
Weil wenn das zeug anner finne hngen bleibt fhrts sich nicht wirklich gut...

Achja hab ich noch vergessen... Wichtig ist auch das angestrebte grte segel...
Also bei nem 95l slalom board wirste kein 8,5qm mehr fahren knnen...

----------


## debeet

gar nicht so einfach ;-)

bin noch nie bei mehr als 6bft gesurft, keine Ahnung ob ich mal die Gelegenheit dazu bekomme auf unseren heimischen Gewssern. Ab wann wird denn so ein 95l Board bockig und welche Segelgre kann ich dadrauf noch fahren? Bisher ist ein 7,5er mein grtes Segel, viel Grer soll es auch nicht werden.

Welche Boards wrdest du denn Empfehlen? Wer hat sonst noch nen Tip zu unserem Boardproblem?
viele Gre
Dennis

----------


## tigger1983

ja das mit dem bockig werden ist ein allgemeines problem... Wie du ja schon gesagt hast fhrt man spter mal 2 bretter...
Je nach dem was man macht sinds auch 3 bretter...
Desto kleiner ein brett ist desto einfach lsst es sich bei strkerem wind kontrollieren...
Wie kabbelig das wasser ist spielt natrlich auch eine entscheidene rolle...
Weil wenn z.B. 6bft und ich mit meinem 105l board ber nen chop fahre, greift der wind unters board, und ich kanns nicht mehr kontrollieren.. Wenn du aber z.B. wirklich flatwater hast (z.B. ablandigen wind)
ist es wohl noch mglich das board zu kontrollieren weils ja nicht springt...
Ich fahre mein Slalom board hauptsachlich bei mir am binnenrevier. bis ca. 5bft mit 7 und 8,5qm
Wenns mehr hat fahre ich mein crossover board mit 91l

Also ich denke man kann noch auf nem 95l slalom board bis ca. 7.5 qm fahren, hngt natrlich vom board ab..
Du solltest dir aber darber im klaren sein, das man Slalom bretter eher gut angepowert fhrt, so gerade in gleitfahrt macht bei den dingern keinen spass...

Und naja bei nem 95l Board mit 70kg surfer + 7,5qm segel. wirste wohl schon ne gute 4 brauchen damit es spass macht. Meiner Meinung nach wrde es wohl mehr sinn machen nen 105 und 120l board zu nehmen. Wenn ihr dann spter meint das es zu starker wind ist nimmste noch nen 90l board und knnt dann gas geben...
Ihr solltet aber beachten hierbei gehts um slalom material, das ist wirklich nur aufs schnell fahren ausgelegt.. Also ballern powerhalse und weiter ballern... viel mehr ist dabei nicht drin.

----------


## Steini_Surfer

hi debeet,
also ich surfe oft auf dem Steinhuder Meer welches ja auch ein binnengewsser ist.
Ich wiege auch so ~70kg und hab ungefhr das selbe Knnen.

Gerade auf Binnenrevieren gibt es oft Windvernderung den Tag ber, deshalb wrde ich dir mindestens ein brett mit 110l empfehlen da du auf diese auch noch bequem schotstarten kannst bei der Wind mal unter die Wasserstartgrenze fllt.
Dazu hast du auch nicht immer Wind d.h. angleiten ist auch nicht immer drin,

deshalb ist meine Empfehlung fr mehr passive Gleitstunden ein 120 Liter Slalom board, weil diese auch schon sau schnell werden.(Oder sind Dunki und co langsam??)

Zum Segel empfehle ich dir aufjedenfall ein Camber Segel, da diese bei mehr Wind noch keine Druckpunktwanderung haben (gerade wenn du leicht angepowert heizen willst)
Zur Gre. Ich finde das der surftag wesentlich schner wird wenn du passiv gleitest.
Also Fr 3 Windstrken sind 9m Segel mit Camber schon wunderbar.

Wenn der Wind mehr wird dann trimmst du das Segel um und wenn du es bei 5bft nicht mehr halten kannst sind deine 7,5m genug.
(Und 9m fhrt sich besser auf 120l)
hang loose

----------


## debeet

> Meiner Meinung nach wrde es wohl mehr sinn machen nen 105 und 120l board zu nehmen. Wenn ihr dann spter meint das es zu starker wind ist nimmste noch nen 90l board und knnt dann gas geben...
> Ihr solltet aber beachten hierbei gehts um slalom material, das ist wirklich nur aufs schnell fahren ausgelegt.. Also ballern powerhalse und weiter ballern... viel mehr ist dabei nicht drin.



Wunderbar, so kann ich es mir vorstellen. Eure Aussagen zum Volumen der Bretter sind sich ja schon mal sehr hnlich

Welche Bretter mit 105l bzw. 120l wrdet ihr fr unsere Zwecke denn empfehlen. 
schnen Gru
Dennis

----------


## Pancho

http://www.windsurfing-test.de/index...boardsfreeride

Da wirst du fndig.

----------


## debeet

Danke, die Testseite kenne ich. Ich hoffe noch auf jemanden der mir sagt: Guck mal nach dem und dem Board, ist ein Auslufer aber saugut und echt gnstig zu haben ;-)

Was halten denn die Experten vom Mistral Flow 276? Vom Tabou Rocket 61 hab ich jetzt schon viel Gutes gelesen - macht ihn allerdings nicht gerade zum Schnppchen. 

Gibts noch andere Insidertipps die Boardwahl betreffend?

----------


## Pancho

Der Rocket scheint ja gut zum Heizen geeignet, aber der 105l wird bei dem Crossoverpotenzial eher als mies angepriesen. Was ist denn mit dem 3s? Wie ein berraschungsei, alles drin!? Gibt es als 107l.

----------


## debeet

Der 3s sieht auch interessant aus, ist denn fr meinen Fahrstil ein Freeride, Freemove oder Slalomboard das Richtige? Wo liegen da die Unterschiede?

Hat denn jemand ne Meinung zum flow 276? 
Danke wiedermal und Groetjes
Dennis

----------


## tigger1983

ich glaube du solltest nochmal besser erlutern was du mit dem Board vor hast...

Slalom: Focus liegt auf Speed! Meistens wird berpowert gefahren. Man fhrt am Limit! Segelgren ca. 5-9qm. Sehr sportlich und auch groe herrausforderung an den Fahrer (tricks so gut wie nicht mglich!)

Freeride: Easy cruisin, man kann auch recht schnell fahren. Bedingt sind auch tricks mglich. Chop hops, helitack, gibt bestimmt auch manchen fahrer der damit noch ne airjibe oder hnliches macht. Wobei die leute die es knnen eher keinen freerider fahren...

Freemove: Bin mir nicht so ganz sicher wo der unterschied zum freerider ist, ich meine die bretter sind ein bisschen mehr auf manver getrimmt...

Zum Flow: lterer Freerider. Der shape ist im vergleich zu den neuen schmaler und lnger.
Ich sag mal so zum ballern ist er bestimmt noch ok, wobei ich finde das die neuen kurzen shapes mehr spass machen..

Zur Board empfehlung:
Ich kann dir je nachdem was du jetzt machen willst die Marke f2 empfehlen. Hab da jetzt 2 boards von und bin sehr zufrieden. Vor allem aber sind die Bretter sehr gnstig! Ich glaube nicht das sie unbedingt besser oder schlechter sind als andere, aber was den Preis angeht, wirste wohl kaum was gnstigeres finden...

----------


## debeet

Danke, es ist toll, wieviel Mhe Ihr euch gebt...

Ich glaube, meine Vorlieben liegen genau zwischen Slalom und Freeride ;-)
Am liebsten bin ich flott unterwegs und springe auch schon mal gerne. 
Mein Problem ist, dass es sooo viele boards gibt und ich nicht die Mglichkeit habe in den Shop meines Vertrauens zu gehen und zu testen, sowas gibt es hier nmlich nicht. Deshalb bin ich auf Eure Hilfe angewiesen. 

Wie ist denn der Stoke zu bewerten, ist wirklich gar nicht mal teuer und der Test liest sich auch ganz gut?!

----------


## tigger1983

also wenn du springen willst, bist du bei nem slalom board falsch!
Denke da ist der rocket wohl die bessere wahl. Kann dir auch den XTC empfehlen den fahr ich in 91l. Wird auch sehr schnell. Und chop hops sind wirklich easy...
Kriegste bei eb fr weniger als 400 neu aus 07...


tja ja die qual der wahl ^^
Den stoke kenn ich leider nicht...

----------


## Pancho

Die Entscheidung knntest du dir mit nem Rocket verkrzen. Vom 3s bekommt man auch keine Pickel. So wenig Erfahrung du jetzt hast, wrdest du den Unterschied zwischen den Brettern im Zweifel nichtmal im direkten Vergleich merken. Am besten was holen was dir gefllt, ansonsten geht es ohnehin in den Bereich der Glaubensfragen.

----------


## debeet

Tach zusammen,

kann im brigen Vollzug melden. Haben uns fr die Rockets entschieden, einmal in 105l und in 125l. Dazu ein Gaastra Matrix 6.5 und ein Severne NCX 8.0 (ich glaube es heit so). 
Jetzt mal sehen was der Herbst noch so bringt, unsere Selpalette werden wir wohl noch um ein 7,2er und ein 5.8er bei Gelegenheit ergnzen. Dann drfte fr uns beide bei fast jedem Wind das passende dabei sein.

Danke fr Eure Hilfe
schne Gre
Dennis

----------

